# Trail camera to use for home survallance



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if a trail camera will work through a window? I'm looking for a way to video the entrance to my shop without spending a lot of money. We used a baby monitor for awhile, but it doesn't record. My friends Father was robbed right after church last Sunday. The chicken S#%€ broke in and pistol whipped the 80 year old gentleman ransacked their home for 2hrs and then shot him in the leg as he left. Our small town is not the safe haven it once was. My friends say I'm over reacting, I asked them if they had insurance. Any advice would be very much appreciated. Sad part is my friends Dad had a shotgun, it wasn't loaded unfortunately.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of your friend's father. I'm sure I'm not the only one that would like to have a word with those cowards (out of your camera's range).

I don't own one so I can't be certain, but some of those Gopro cameras get some pretty high resolutions through dust, dirt, & water; I'd suspect that they'd be effective through glass. Another option might be a dash cam. They're surprisingly inexpensive, designed specifically to record through glass, & usually switch automatically between day & night more with enough detail to capture distant license plates, plus most have audio.

Keep your shotguns loaded, too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is some kind of evil coward to beat an 80 year old man . Just to a couple test runs with the camera where you want it . You always want to test it regardless .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the information


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if they break in shoot to kill not wound,the story is easier to tell to the police if your the only one left to tell it always shoot to kill,aim small miss small aim for the center mass,i'm sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks bigron


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Unfortunately the glare off the glass interferes with the night vision I was told. Thanks for your input.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sure if you get creative you can position it in a discreet/camouflaged manner . Criminals tend to get tunnel vision on their missions .


----------



## Richard Thompson (Apr 16, 2019)

If I had a time machine I would go back and buy WingHome trail cameras because I have had one that has been in the woods everyday since 2017, that is the bee's knees!

When it is off-season, I put it up around my yard, it also can work as a home surveillance. So I hope it will help me to catch thief with trail camera if there is.

All in all, relatively low price, super high quality!


----------

